# buffedCast 258: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (14. August 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.

Achtung: Wegen der gamescom ändert sich der Aufzeichnungs-Zeitpunkt des dieswöchigen Casts. Fragen für den zweiten Teil müssen bis Montag um 12 Uhr gestellt werden. Später eingereichte Fragen für Teil 2 können wir leider nicht mehr berücksichtigen. Für Teil 1 gilt die bekannte Deadline am Dienstag.


----------



## BlackSun84 (14. August 2011)

Fragen zum zweiten Teil:

1. [SWTOR] Werdet ihr auf einem RP-Realm - sofern vorhanden - spielen oder auf einem normalen?

2. [SWTOR] Auch wenn ihr nicht RP betreiben werdet, werden sich dann eure Klassen passend verhalten oder werden es verkappte Árdás- und Séphhíroth-Klone? Gerade bei Sith sehe ich schon die Welle der Generation Todesritter auf uns zurollen samt allen Namensformen von Vader, Arthas, Sephiroth & Co.

3. [SWTOR] Worin wird euer Fokus liegen? Eher im Endcontent (PvE, PvP) oder im Erleben aller Klassenstorys?


5. [GW2] Sind dort rassenspezifische Boni und/oder Mali geplant? Bei SWTOR scheint dies nicht so zu sein. 

4. Und warum wurde nicht einmal kurz das Remake von Zelda-OoT angesprochen? Gott wird sicher fragen, ob ihr sein Spiel original und in der Neuauflage gespielt habt (bei "Nein" geht es abwärts).


----------



## Trypio (14. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

Ich habe eine Frage zum WoW-Teil:


Was haltet ihr derzeit vom Dungeonbrowser und vor allem den Schlachtzugsbrowser?

Letzterer wird ja kaum genutzt.

Und eventuell könntet ihr ja auch ein paar Erfahrungen ausplaudern bezüglich eurer Random Gruppen Highlights! 

mfg Trypio


----------



## Allstaryonas (14. August 2011)

An den WoW - Teil.

Wie weit seid ihr im aktuellen Content?
Auch wenn es ettliche male schon erwähnt wurde, wünsche ich ein update 

und schöne grüße an Susane ;b ich hör die buffed show nur wenn du dabei bist =D=D Lore-Expertin inc.

oke genug geschleimt


----------



## inZaneGER (14. August 2011)

*2. Teil*

*RIFT - *Wie findet Ihr den Endcontent? - Ist er noch spannend oder wird er schnell langweilig?


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2011)

Könntet ihr bitte Joghurt mit in den Buffed Cast nehmen um nach Mythbusters-Tradition diesen Murloc-Sound Mythos zu prüfen?


----------



## Thinking in source code (15. August 2011)

WoW:

Was ist eigentlich im Smaragdgrünem Traum passiert? (Alptraum, Malfurion, Malfurions Traumgestalt) (Zum 3. Mal)
Beim MMORE-Cast wurde spekuliert, ob der Krieg der Ahnen mit 4.3 kommt und die Vorgeschichte zum Patch 4.4 (Todesschwinge) bringen könnte. Insbesondere sprach man dort von der Konstruktion der Dämonenseele, auch Drachenseele genannt, einem alten Gott und dem Finden des Weges, wie man Todesschwinge besiegen könne. Wie passt das alles zusammen? Die Dämonenseele wurde ja von Rhonin zerstört.
Auf der Blizzcon 2010 hat Chris Metzen den dritte und damit den Cataclysm "Alten Gott" genannt. Es ist N'Zoth. Dieser ist für den smaragdgrünen Albtraum und für die Verderbnis von Todesschwinge verantwortlich. Weiterhin deutete er an, dass Thrall der neue Aspekt der Erde sein wird. Kalecgos wird "just in time" Aspekt des blauen Drachenschwarms.
Wo könnte man auf N'Zoth treffen?
Übernimmt Thrall dann auch den Schwarzen Drachenschwarm?
Welche Macht hat ein Aspekt?
Wie könnte ein Kampf gegen Todesschwinge aussehen? Wie wird die "Drachenfamilie" eingreifen?
Kann Neltharion evtl. gerettet werden, wenn N'Zoth besiegt ist?

"Transmogrifier" und "Void Storage" sind auf einem Screenshot von der Warcraft Facebookseite zu sehen. Ich persönlich hoffe, dass der "Void Storage" ein serverübergreifendes Bankfach ist. Viele GMs meinten schon, theoretisch kann man accountgebunde Items auf anderen Servern nutzen, aber praktisch gibt es keinen Weg sie dort hin zu bekommen. Was denkt ihr und seht ihr Chancen dazu?


----------



## Rohal (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

WOW 1. Teil:

1. Eher eine Anmerkung als eine Frage. 
Könnte "mists of the panda" nicht auch ein Patchname sein für 5.1, 5.2 etc.? 
Oder werden solche Namen nicht geschützt wie "Burning Crusade..."?



SWTOR 2. Teil:

Gar nicht so einfach passende Fragen zu stellen, deswegen gab es diese sicher schon einmal
aber ich habe die Antwort nicht mehr im Kopf. Sorry für Doppel- und Dreifachfragen. :-(

1. Im "Die Esseles Entwickler Walkthough" Video wird gesagt das der Spieler diese Geschichte erlebt nachdem
er seinen Heimatplaneten aka Startplaneten das erste mal verlassen hat. Das ganze sieht
also nach der eigenen persönlichen Geschichte aus. Würde das nun aber bedeuten das ich diese
Geschichte nur ein einiges mal mit dem Charakter erleben kann? 
Gerade weil es sogar verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten (Helle/Dunkle Machtpunkte als Ergebniss) in dieser
"Instanz" gibt. 

2. Questtexte/Beschreibungen werden optisch sehr beeindruckend in selbstablaufenenden Sequenzen gezeigt.
Aber was sieht ein externer Spieler, in diesem Moment, wenn er gerade mit im Raum ist? 

3. Die Spielerschiffe liegen in instanzierten Bereichen des Spieles, hat man aber die Möglichkeit auch andere
Spieler mit in das eigene Raumschiff zu nehmen bzw. kann man anderen Spielern das Recht geben es
alleine zu betreten wenn der "Besitzer" Offline ist? 

4. Welche Möglichkeiten sind im Spiel vorhanden Gegenstände zu lagern? 
Gibt es eine Art "Bankfach" oder hat man im eigenen Raumschiff einenen passenden Lagerraum? 
Und wie machen es die Gilden im Spiel?

5. Viele "Flashpoints" werden kurz vor dem Start, als eine Art Intro, vom Spieler angesteuert bzw. sie werden
von einem Shuttle hingebracht. Wie löst Bioware das Problem wenn ein Spieler in der Instanz stirbt? 
Wird er einfach am Anfang der Instanz wieder abgesetzt? Im bösen Spiel mit drei Buchstaben läuft bzw. fliegt
man ja als Geist wieder zum Eingang, was ja bei vielen Flashpoints nicht gehen würde. 

6. Die einzelnen Spieler haben das eigene Raumschiff, aber werden Gilden auch passende "Räumlichkeiten" haben? 
Geplant für die Zukunft?

7. Es gibt die Möglichkeit sich an einen Ort zu binden (Homestone). Wird dieser Homestone auch planetenübergreifend 
funktionieren? Homestone auf Planet A gesetzt, nun aktiv auf Planet B. 
Und wenn es funktioniert, fliegt das Raumschiff per Autopilot dem Spieler hinterher (wäre sonst ja sehr ärgerlich auf einer
Sandkugel fest zu stecken)?  

8. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten zwischen Planeten zu reisen, außer mit dem eigenen Schiff? 

9. Gibt es, jetzt kurz vor dem Release (daumen drück), mehr zu den Kosten von SWTOR? Es sieht ja nach einem normalen
Abomodell aus, aber gibt es vielleicht auch Lifetime Abos etc.?

10. Es gibt Skillbäume für die einzelnen Klassen und Unterklassen. Wie teuer ist es diese Punkte neu zu verteilen und
wird man mehre Skillbäume zum wechseln haben (Vergleich zu WOW). Z.b. als Jedi Botschafter: 1x für Schaden 1x für Heilung

11. Wird jemand Urlaub für den SWTOR start beanspruchen und vor allem, werdet ihr ihn überhaupt bekommen?  

12. Wird es bald eigene Buffed Sonderhefte für SWTOR geben? 

13. Kostet das eigene Raumschiff Unterhalt? Oder müssen bestimmte Waffen wie Raketen nach Raummissionen neu gekauft werden?

14. Ist nun bekannt ob Raumschiffe nach einer Schlacht repariert werden müssen? 

15. Die Begleiter sind sehr auf die einzelnen Klassen ausgerichtet bzw. sogar an diese gebunden. Wird Bioware in Zukunft erlauben auch klassenfremde Begleiter
durch spezielle Missionen zu erhalten? Also z.B. "Bowdaar" (Wookiee) der einem Kopfgeldjäger folgt. 

Oh ich höre besser mal auf.

Grüße
Rohal


----------



## Subotai2 (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

Frage für den 1. Teil:

In Zul Gurub kann bei Mandokir der Raptor droppen, auch in der neuen Variante der Instanz.
Im Dungeonkompendium wurde das Mount allerdings nicht eingetragen. 
Wurde der Raptor aus dem Spiel genommen oder wird er nur nicht im Kompendium erwähnt?

Noch eine Frage für den 2. Teil:

Rift:
Wie lang kann man das Event noch machen in dem man die Drachentränen sammeln muss?


----------



## gernegross0149 (15. August 2011)

moinsen

wow teil:

za zg sucks!!! 

eine frage was meint ihr kommen mit dem nächsten patch neue 5er inis oder müssen wir uns weiterhin mit diesen beiden unsagbar nervigen inis weitermachen?


und eine frage zu swtor:

habe jetzt gesehen das es drei verschiedene begleiter gruppen gibt sith, repoblick und "neutral" nun sind die neutralen ja doch eher von der sehr harten sorte wenn man ihre geschichte liest werden trotzdem alle für beide fraktionen zur verfügung stehen?


----------



## sixninety69 (15. August 2011)

Frage zur Blizzcon 2011:

Gibt es schon neueres dazu, welche Band dieses Jahr von Blizzard angeheuert wurde?
Falls nein, welche Band würdet ihr gern dieses Jahr auf der Bühne sehen? 

Tenacious D war jedenfalls super,
.... but most important of all: we got to built a deathstar!!11elf


----------



## Deathgnom (15. August 2011)

GW2: Glaubt ihr auf der Gamescom wird die nächste Klasse angekündigt und wenn ja welche wird es nach eurer Meinung sein.


----------



## Kemler (15. August 2011)

Guten Morgen liebes Buffed und eine schöne Woche euch allen.

meine Frage bezieht sich mal ausserhalb der ganzen MMO(G), undzwar welches offlinespiel hat euch bis jetz am längsten gefässelt und am meisten begeistert und falls ihr noch zeit hab worauf freut ihr euch dieses Jahr noch am meisten?

Mit Freundlichen grüßen

Ich


----------



## Mive (15. August 2011)

Frage zum 2. Teil - SWTOR

IN SWTOR gibt es pro Seite ja vier Klassen, die sich ab Level 10 in zwei verschieden Richtungen spezialisieren kann.
In jeder Spezialisierung, habe ich gehört, gibt es zwei Talentbäume.
Jetzt soll man die Talentbäume recht einfach neu ausrichten können, WoW like sozusagen. 
Aber die Entscheidung ob, z.B. Sage oder Shadow beim Consular, soll garnicht bis sehr schwer zurück zu nehmen sein !?
Stimmt das ?

Gruß
Mive


----------



## L0wki (15. August 2011)

Rift: Was findet ihr am besten an Rift und was könnte euer Meinung nach verbessert werden.


----------



## Atomkeks (15. August 2011)

[Guild Wars 2] Ich habe gehört, dass das Level-Cap in Guild Wars 2 auf 80 (?) angehoben wird. Stimmt das, und wenn ja, gab es schon Anmerkungen zur Levelkurve, eventuell sogar im Vergleich mit anderen MMORPG's ? 


Ich fand Guild Wars gerade gut, weil man nicht ewig bis zum maximalen Level gebraucht hat, sondern weil man schnell Max Level war und sich dann auf die richtige Skillung konzentrieren konnte. Auch war der Endgame-Content so extrem groß.


----------



## Locopoco (15. August 2011)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> .... but most important of all: we got to built a deathstar!!11elf



Sorry, ist zwar off Topic, aber kann mir jemand bitte erklären für was "!!11elf" stehen soll?

Mann ließt es doch sehr häufig in Foren und es macht für mich leider so gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## SeelenEngel44 (15. August 2011)

Hi Buffed-team 

zum wow teil ?
ich wollte mal wissen wann die eleschamane wieder gebuff werden da die kaum richtig schaden machen und im dps untergehen oder seht ihr es auch so das schamane nur noch als heiler mit kommen da ich aber ein ele schamane spiele kommt es mir so vor das die in raid kein richtig schaden machen ?
was sagt ihr da von ?


----------



## MrLooor (15. August 2011)

Hallo,
habe 2 Fragen an euch:

1. Eine kleine lore Frage: Warum hat Todesschwinge beim Cataclysmus eigentlich von Sturmwind dann abgelassen und ist weiter gezogen?
Man hört dazu nur einen Dialog zwischen 2 Soldaten bei der Quest die einen nach Vashir bringt und da sagt der eine Soldat eben auch, dass er nicht weiß warum der Drache plötzlich weggeflogen ist.

2. Zum Legendary: Bin mittlerweile beim letzten Teil der Questreihe und sammle die Essenzen von den Bossen. Wisst ihr wie das bei Ragnaros dann abläuft wenn man die 250 Essenzen hat und man das Herz der Flamme holen muss?
Ich weiß nur, dass der Questinhaben einen bösen Debuff bekommt, der alle anderen Spieler die sich ihm auf 8m nähern wegstößt und 60k Schaden macht.

Thx für eure Antworten


----------



## MrLooor (15. August 2011)

SeelenEngel44 schrieb:


> Hi Buffed-team
> 
> zum wow teil ?
> ich wollte mal wissen wann die eleschamane wieder gebuff werden da die kaum richtig schaden machen und im dps untergehen oder seht ihr es auch so das schamane nur noch als heiler mit kommen da ich aber ein ele schamane spiele kommt es mir so vor das die in raid kein richtig schaden machen ?
> was sagt ihr da von ?




Der ist schon mega gebufft worden, du darfst die beim Eleschami allerdings nicht auf Recout verlassen, weil das irgendwie nicht die Totems zum Dmg mit einrechnen kann. Musst immer bei World of Logs nachschaun was du an Dmg geschafft hast. Aber Ele hats derzeit mega drauf, vorallem der T12 2er Bonus, den hätt ich auch gerne für meinen Hexer^^


----------



## sixninety69 (15. August 2011)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Sorry, ist zwar off Topic, aber kann mir jemand bitte erklären für was "!!11elf" stehen soll?
> 
> Mann ließt es doch sehr häufig in Foren und es macht für mich leider so gar keinen Sinn.



"!!11elf" schreibt man um ein sehr euphorisch/energischen Ausruf zu parodieren. Manche Spieler übertreiben es mit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und lösen dann die Umschalt-Taste damit noch 1111 kommt und um es überspitzt zu formulieren schreibt man zusätzlich den Schluss in Worten!!!!!!!!!!1111 
Hoffe ich hab keine wertvolle BuffedCast-Frage vorweggenommen, jetz werden abertausende BuffedCasthörer in Unwissenheit über dieses Mysterium bleiben


----------



## d2wap (15. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte Joghurt mit in den Buffed Cast nehmen um nach Mythbusters-Tradition diesen Murloc-Sound Mythos zu prüfen?



grmgrmgrgm!
Bin dafür. 
Der Panda eignet sich doch sicher für diese Übung.


Und noch eine Frage an den guten Herrn "Ich werd von Teamkollegen in Left 4 Dead 2 (dt.) von hinten in den Kopf geschossen-MIMIMI"-Langhaar-Zottel.. naja.. an alle:
Wenn in ihr in SQ:TOR eine Lichtschwert-tragende Klasse spielen würdet - welche Farbe würdet ihr euren Lichtschwert geben?


----------



## Vitamala (15. August 2011)

Thema: World of Warcraft

Hiho liebes Buffed-Team,

bin ein riesen Fan von Euch und will nun auch mal meinen Frammentar zu WoW erstellen:

1. Frage: Während eines Raidabends und wenn mal wieder ein Spieler aus der Random-5-Mann-Truppe abgehauen ist, gibt es vermehrt einige Minuten Wartezeit, welche man als Spieler überbrücken muss. Was macht ihr dann in diesem paar Minuten? Spielt ihr ein Addon-Spiel? Habt ihr ein Buch neben dem Rechner liegen oder gar einen zweiten Rechner am Start?

2. Frage: Da ich zurzeit wieder regelmäßig Random-5-Mann-Instanzen gehe, um das Bonus-Säckchen abzugreifen, ist mir aufgefallen, dass kaum eine 5er Truppe bis zum Ende zusammenbleibt ohne das jemand vorher verschwindet. Was haltet ihr von den 15 Minuten Wartezeit als Bestrafung für frühzeitiges Abbrechen? Ist euch diese Strafe zu lasch oder zu hart, vielleicht ja sogar gerade richtig? Wie könnte man das noch verbessern?

3. Frage:Wie wir alle wissen, benötigt Blizzard selbst für kleine Änderungen im Spiel Monate an Vorbereitung (Beispiel: 5 Jahre zum Ordnen des Charakterfensters). Könnt ihr euch erklären, wieso selbst so kleine Änderungen bei Blizzard so endlos lange dauern? Immerhin könnte das auch mal schnell der Praktikant einprogrammieren ... (das Tanzstudio ist davon ausgeschlossen :-D)

Danke Euch 
LG


----------



## meartholix (15. August 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu SW:TOR

Wisst ihr schon, wie das Bezahlmodell aussehen wird? Geht nur Kreditkarte oder wird es eine Gamecard geben? Oder ein anderes Modell?

Ist es möglich, wie z.b. In WOW, mehrere Chars zu erstellen, die sich gegenseitig mit den verschiedenen Handwerksfähigkeiten unterstützen können? (untereinander Ingame „Post“ schicken, um einen anderen Char z.b. Rüstungsteile zukommen zu lassen?)

Die Begleiter können nicht getötet werden, aber was ist mit davonlaufen? Ist das von den Entwicklern auch ausgeschlossen worden?


Vielen Dank und Grüsse Meartholix


----------



## Xanjos (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Schade, schade - da sind die Zeiten nun auch vorbei, wo ich als Heilig-Priester einen kleinen Beutel mit netten Azeroth-Giveaways mein Eigen nennen konnte, weil ich mich hab dazu "überreden" lassen, eine Gruppe mittels "Call to arms" in die Instanz zu begleiten. Was recht lustig war - hatte ich doch sowieso vor, in eine Instanz zu gehen, was müsste mich da noch ZUSÄTZLICH motivieren?! Aber einen geschenkten Gaul nennt man nicht Paul - daher: nur her damit!

Nunja. Ich interpretiere es nun so, dass sich so viele neue Heiler in den Olymp gespielt haben, dass sie nicht mehr händeringend gesucht werden und man immernoch und weiterhin auf den Tank warten muss....welcher selbst auch wiederum denken mag: Ich wollte sowieso grad rein - aber den Beutel nehme ich trotzdem gerne... Also bleibt alles so wie es mal war, man wartet sich nen (Spektral)Wolf...der natürlich NICHT in so einem exotischen Beutel steckt 

Meine Fragen nun dazu: Ist "Call to arms" nun endgültig zum "War mal ganz nett die ersten Tage" degradiert und wie funktioniert es überhaupt mit den Wartelisten beim Dungeonbrowser? Ist das so eine Art Ranking, und wenn man beispielsweise gewollt oder ungewollt den Browser verlässt - ist man dann wieder weiter hinten in der Warteschleife? Kann ich meine Position selbst beeinflussen? Wie funktioniert eigentlich der Dungeonbrowser genau? 

Liebe Grüße von Kolrith


----------



## Der Gil (15. August 2011)

Moin Moin Buffed-Team ich hab eine Frage an euch:

Wisst ihr zufällig ob blizzard in nächster zeit vorhat es zu ändern, das man die level items auch von server zu server schicken kann, sie sind ja an sich account gebunden und nicht server gebunden.



Off-topic: Björn neim letzten buffed-cast haste john sinclair empfolen, meine frage wäre: kennste das horror-hörspiel Gabriel Burns? Ist ähnlich wie john sinclair nur weitaus düsterer.
An alle vom Buffed-Cast:
wer ist cooler Beavis oder Butt-Head?
Wenn ihr nur einen Löffel hättet wie würdet ihr einen Berg versetzen?
Wenn ihr in einer Schachtel währt, wie würdet ihr darüber hinaus denken?
Und was ist der unterschied zwischen einer ente?


----------



## blackgeist (15. August 2011)

hallo buffed.de-team

wollte fragen was ihr von den neuen "möglichen" 15 raids halten würdet und wie groß meint ihr ist die chance das sowas kommt?

ich denke ein 15ner raid wäre gut allerdings 3 raid größen wohl zu viel wäre meint ihr wenn 15ner raid kommen wird einer der anderen beiden 10ner oder 25 dann nicht mehr existieren so wie mit den 20iger (AQ) oder den 40iger inis zu vanilla?

MfG Blacky

PS habt spaß an der gamescom11


----------



## Auronos (15. August 2011)

Hallo leibe Buffies. 
Mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr denkt wie die Geschichte mit Thrall und Aggra weitergeht?
Nicht das am Ende wieder eine EPISCHE Questreihe auf uns zukommt wo wir den beiden bei Eheproblemen helfen müssen oder bei den Kinderwochen denn Babysitter spielen müssen für ihre vielleicht baldigen Kinder.


----------



## Phochahontas (15. August 2011)

huhu buffedler,

heute stell ich mal wieder einen ganzen schwall an fragen.



fragen für den buffedcast-wow-teil:

1.) welche ingameinstumente ausser pikolo des lammenfeuer und der discokugel gibt es noch zu erhalten?

2.) war nichtmal irgendwann auch eien flugform für schamanen im gespräch? wenn ja was ist daraus geworden?

3.) in buffedcast 252 habt ihr, etwas bei minute 32, erwähnt das blizz nicht gern sachen in ihre spiele einbaut die nur 10% oder weiniger aller spieler sehen. andererseits führt blizz hin und wieder derartieg inhalte ein. z.b. die epische schwertqustreihe zu ende von wotlk, generell alle legendäre questreihen wie donnerzorn oder aktuell die drachenzornquestreihe. wie steht ihr dazu?

4.) wird blizz es je schaffen, beim einführen von neuerungen diese auch komplett einzuführen? aktuell ist das dungeonkompendium ein gutes beispiel da es offenbar keine dungeoninhalte "alter" dungeons wie hdw oder bsf enthält. (andererseits muss ich aber dazu sag...schreiben das ich seit bc keinen chat zwischen lvl5 und lvl60 mehr auf dem bildschirm hatte)

5.) werden die tauren je wieder ihren ebenenlauf zurückbekommen, nun da die worgen etwas änliches haben?

6.) die gehen speziell an die loreexpertin david:

6.1.) welches volk waren als erstes druiden? es geht mir hierbei nicht um den streit zwischen shu´halo und kal´dorei. es geht um die allerersten druiden die von cenarius ausgebildet wurden 

6.2.) was unterscheidet einen trollsich loa von einem elfischen halbgott?

7.) hat blizz nicht versprochen mit cata viele neue tolle verkleidungen einzuführen? was ist daraus geworden und was ist euer lieblingsverkleidung?

8.) wo bleibt der zweite mond? sollte der nicht längst wieder am himmel stehen?

9.) in welchen ländern ausser kanada gilt der authtifikator den nun als militärische hardware?



für beide teile geeignet:

1.) nun wo heinrich nicht mehr da ist, wer ist da eigentlich euer chef?

2.) hab ihr je überlegt einen livecast zu machen? anlich wie in der alten wowshow von giga

3.) kann euer dialektspezialist noch mal so schön "krischdalle" sagen?

4.) hab ihr erfahung mit 3D in spielen? egal ob mit shutterbrille oder sonst wie. loht es sich schon auf diese technick umzurüsten oder ist das noch rausgeworfenes geld?

5.) wie eng seid ihr mit euerem char verbunden? würdet ihr manchmal gern richtig an seiner/ihrer seite kämpfen oder selbst der char sein?


----------



## Stoneprince (15. August 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

*1. ) Was haltet ihr vön 15er Raids?*
Habe gerade die News gelesen das ein DK vorschlug 15er Raids zubringen.
Ich finde ja 15er Raids auch für nahezu perfekte Größe, weil 10er manchmal zuviele Anmeldungen und 25er manchmal zuwenige.
Da wäre doch ne 15er Lösung super geeignet.

*2.) Was macht ihr in WoW, wenn ihr alle Dailys durch habt und keine Instanzen gehen wollt?*
Ich hab genügend Chars auf 85 und genug Twinks die alle kaum Spaß machen und der Twink der Spaß macht,
dem level ich mit einer bekannten zusammen.
Aber ich hab mit mein Main alle Dailys durch, bzw soweit wie es sich lohnt wegen Erfolge und Mounts bzw Titel.

P.S.: Weiter so, ihr macht super Casts.


----------



## Davido (15. August 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

Denkt ihr, dass politische Systeme in MMOGs in der Zukunft eine Chance haben oder werden sie zumindest in den großen Spielen eine Randerscheinung bleiben? Habt ihr euch schonmal ernsthaft mit einem politischen System in einem Online-Spiel befasst? Und wisst ihr Genaueres über die Lords und Könige in Tera? 

Grüße, Davido


----------



## maxphillipp (15. August 2011)

Halli Hallöchen ins Tonstudio Fürth 
Meine Frage an den ersten Teil: Was ist eure Meinung zu den aktuellen 3D Grafikkarten? (Preis,3D Qualität usw.)?
Außerdem würde mich interessieren ob ihr nocheinmal so ein Live Telefonat mit in den Bufedcast bringt.
 und was ist euer Lieblingsaddon (ausgeschlossen sind Boss addons wie DBM oder BigWigs)

Gruß maxphillipp

Ich warte vergebens auf das Tanzstudio -.-


----------



## Durag Silberbart (15. August 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Sind ja am Montag Nachmittag schon sehr viele Framentare Online. Habe mich gerade schon echt gewundert. Scheinbar wissen immer mehr Leute wie man Framentare stellt obwohl im Cast nicht explizit darauf hingewiesen wird.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Überschrift: Die Zukunft des Housings in unserem MM(Oohh) (Ggeehh) <Gruß an ZAM>  

SW-ToR hat ja das Housing angekündigt von Start an. Was ich sehr gut finde. Doch zu beginn kann man da noch nicht viel verändern. Daher frage ich ob ihr euch in "ZUKUNFT" vorstellen könnt das unser SW-ToR beim Housing noch Erweiterungen vorstellen könnt?

Meine Idee wäre erst einmal das man in seinem Schiff die Einrichtung verschieben kann und Plätze hat wo man Dekoration hinstellen kann die man bei einem Kampf erbeutet hat. Zum Beispiel das Lichtschwert eines Jedi-Meisters. (Lichtschwert nicht zum Kampf geeignet aber als Deko sehr nice.)

In ZUKUNFT könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen das man eine Art HOUSING Fraktion bekommt und sich mit seinem Schiff an Bord eines Imperialen Zerstörers (Oder anderes je nach gespielter Fraktion) begibt. Dieser ist natürlich NICHT zum Kampf geeignet nur als eine Art Wohnung. Vielleicht könnte man kleine Minispiele integrieren. Das Housing Schiff wird angegriffen und man muss die Verteidigung Organisieren. Oder man plant eine Unterstützungsoperation wo die Crew die man auf Erzsuche geschickt hat mehr Erz bekommt als ohne die Unterstützung. 
Auf den Zerstörer könnte man Freunde in größerer Zahl einladen. Vielleicht sogar Gildentreffen dort statt finden lassen. 

Was denkt ihr? Könnte daraus ein klein wenig für die Zukunft werden?

Mfg Darth Durag Silberbart.


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2011)

Fragen zum allgemeinen Teil bitte nicht mehr stellen, weil den zweiten Teil haben wir heute schon aufgenommen, da Olli und Flo morgen Richtung GamesCom düsen. ^^

Fragen an das Team des ersten Teils sind aber natürlich weiterhin möglich. =)


----------



## Nayfal (15. August 2011)

Hiho!

WoW-Team:
Blizzard veröffentlichte ja einen Screenshot, der drei Ethereals in Sturmwind zeigte. Vermutlich als kleines Sneak Peak auf kommende Features. Ich frage mich jedoch vielmehr, wie die Zewazombies nun plötzlich in das ganze Cataclysm-Szenario passen. Was denkt ihr könnte die Verbindung sein? 


Team 2:
Ihr sagtet, dass es bei Diablo 3 Server geben soll, auf denen das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus deaktiviert ist. Wie muss ich mir das mit den Servern überhaupt vorstellen? Muss ich mich für einen Server entscheiden auf dem ich dann permanent spiele? Scheint mir irgendwie keinen Sinn zu machen bei einem derartigen Spiel. Gabs bei Diablo 2 ja auch nicht.

PS:
Wieso legt ihr plötzlich so viel Wert auf das "G" bei MMOG? Ich glaub umgangssprachlich hat sich das MMO einfach schon durchgesetzt.


----------



## JoeBlow (15. August 2011)

Hi buffed-Crew

Erst mal Danke für die wöchentlichen 2h Spaß im Ohr... bin zwar noch ein WoW Newbie (<6 Monate)aber höre euch seit ich angefangen habe regelmäßig...

Frage zum WoW Teil:

Die Auktionshaus Erweiterung eurer Item-DB ist klasse, vor allem für Casual Spieler wie mich.
Könnt Ihr ein wenig über die Mechanik erzählen? Wann updates laufen, wie oft am Tag etc...
Und wie kommen solch krasse Preisunterschiede zwischen einzelnen Servern für Allerweltsartikel zustande (nicht mal besondere Drops oder so, war z.B. eben auf der Suche nach Fläschchen des Frostwyrms, Preise zw 1g und 40g pro Item...)?

Merci, macht weiter so.


----------



## Tehodrakis (15. August 2011)

Guten Tag, 
ich habe direkt 2 Fragen an 2 Teile:

1. Was habt ihr zur Zeit der Corrupted Blood plague getan ?

2. (für beide Teile) Welchen user, der nicht Buffed-Mitarbeiter ist/war (Name muss nicht genant werden) verbindet ihr am stärksten mit der Buffed-Communtity oder an welchen denkt ihr zuerst, und viel interessanter, warum ?


----------



## Hellyes (15. August 2011)

d2wap schrieb:


> Wenn in ihr in SQ:TOR eine Lichtschwert-tragende Klasse spielen würdet



Star Quark? ^^


----------



## Bibolas (15. August 2011)

Hi Leute. Erst mal ein Riesenlob an euch für die guten News und Podcasts. Ich finde es super, wie ihr auf die kommentare reagiert. Ein besonderes Lob an Susanne für das Deutsche aussprechen der Namen in WoW. Aber natürlich auch an alle anderen.

Nun meine Fragen:

SWTOR: 

1. Was könntet ihr euch vorstellen, was für Instanzgegner es im Endgame geben wird? Es gab ja viele Sith-Lords (Bane usw.) Könntet ihr euch ein Bosskampf mt ihm oder anderen ehemaligen Sith-Lords vorstellen?

2. Und welche Gegner würdet ihr euch wünschen?

3. Welche Lichtschwerter findet ihr am Coolsten?

Wer ist eure Lieblingssith/Lieblingsjedi?

HdRo: Lohnt es sich Free to Play HDRO zu spielen? Da man ja viele einschränkungen hat. 

Gruss von eurem Fan 

Bibolas


----------



## Masato2 (15. August 2011)

Hallo,

Hier meine Fragen:
WoW: Nachdem der Zielrückwechselbug nun bestätigt und gepatcht wurde, wie siehts mit dem Effekt aus, das wenn automatisch ein neues ziel gewählt wird (z.B.: Tab oder das aktuelle Ziel stirbt) wird diese Funktion irgendwann mal so geacht das sie sinnvoll funktioniert und man nich die halbe Inze durch-tabben muss, bis man den Gegner, der direkt vor einem steht, im Ziel hat ?
WoW: Welches Mini-Spiel hättet ihr gerne in WoW ? (So ähnlich eingebaut wie Plants vs Zombies) Meins wäre Goblin-Bombball. Die Idee hab ich im Goblin-Startgebiet bekommen. Man steuert einen Shredder. Man soll eine Zeitbombe im gegnerischen Tor explodieren lassen. Also gut timen. man kann zu anderen passen,dem Gegner klauen, man selber hat nen Rocket-Boost, Öllachen (zum Verlangsamen der Gegner) usw. 

SW-TOR: Sind wirklich alle Quests vertont ? Welche Größe hat das Spiel denn dann ??

Alle: Welche Klasse bzw Rasse würdet würdet ihr denn in einem MMOG gerne haben? (Was ist das besondere ?) Bedingungen: Es muss zum Setting passen. (Also kein Space-Marine im Fatasy-Bereich), und das Balancing muss stimmen. (Kein: Ich kann alles und bin deshalb IMBA)


----------



## Terrnian (15. August 2011)

Heyho an's WoW-Teil-Team

Meine These zu Mists of Pandaria und dem veröffentlichten Screenshot, der auf Vengance of the Void hinweisen !könnte! , ist, dass der gesicherte Trademark doch meiner Meinung - oder zumindest Hoffnung - ziemlich sicher auf ein Addon hinweist und der Screenshot einzig und allein veröffentlicht wurde, damit die Gerüchte rund um das Pandaren Addon ein wenig verstummen bzw. immernoch gerätselt werden kann, ob denn nun Pandaria, irgendeine Astralen Welt oder doch etwas völlig anderes zum nächsten Addon verarbeitet werden könnte.

Was meint ihr dazu? Ist das eine völlig unüberlegte Verschwörungstheorie oder könnte da was wahres dran sein?

PS: Pandaren und Shadowhunter ftw!


----------



## Bibolas (15. August 2011)

Hi Leute 
Ich habe folgende Frage: 

SWTOR: Wenn ich mich auf der Webseite von swtor.com registriere, laufe ich dann gefahr, etwas bezahlen zu müssen, oder ist die anmeldung auf swtor.com kostenlos? Bitte antwortet darauf


----------



## Nebsch (15. August 2011)

Liebes Buffedteam,
Eine Frage/Idee/Anmerkung für den zweiten Teil.
wärend einem der letzten Potcasts habt ihr euch überlegt, ob es jemals erfolgreiche Shouter-MMO´s geben wird und wie diese aussehen könnten. Dabei fehlen euch die Ideen wie man sich das kontret vorstellen könnte. Meine Idee wäre es dein MMO´s auf dem Prinzip von Borderlands aufzubauen, was ja schon fast ein MMO ist, außer dass man nur mit 4 Leuten spielen kann. Dazu könnte man noch Raid und ein Craftingsystem einbauen und fertig wäre das Shouter-MMO-RP-Game. Was haltet ihr von der Idee oder was würdet ihr euch anders vorstellen? Könnte ein solches Spiel vielleicht eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen und den Markt erobern?
Danke schon mal.
MfG Nebsch


----------



## Darkrai D. Kira (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.
Meine Frage bezieht sich (mal wieder^^) auf SW ToR, und zwar,
Wird es für die 4 nicht Macht Klassen die möglichkeit geben diese auf Nahkampf zu spielen.
Da es ja, zumindest als NPC`s schon solche zu sehen gab und der Imperiale Agent zumindest aus dem Hinterhalt schon einmal mit einer Klinge zu sehen war.
Außerdem war dies ja in KOTOR 1 und 2 auch schon möglich.
Würde mich mal Interessieren da ich eingefleischter Nahkämpfer bin aber Sith und Jedi warscheinlich 70% spielen werden.

Desweiteren würde mich noch Interessieren welches euer Lieblings Star Wars Spiel ist da ihr so oft über X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter schwärmt.
Mein Favorit ist Jedi Knight 3 Jedi Academy.

Gruß und eine schöne Woche wünscht
Darkrai D. Kira

P.S.
Der Name war letzte Woche übrigens zu 99% richtig ausgesprochen nur das D. in der Mitte wird english ausgesprochen.^^


----------



## Angelike (16. August 2011)

Hi Buffies,

zum WoW Teil:
 - Was gefällt euch am meisten an WoW (Dungeons, Zonen, Gameplay, Teamplay ......)
 - Was gefällt euch überhaupt nicht.
 - (und) was war früher euer Meinung nach besser?

Und nun allgemein:

Was habt Ihr für Tips für die ganzen Pilger, die diese Woche das Messegelände unsicher machen? (Pilgerausrüstung, (persönliches) Pflichtprogramm, etc..)

Und jetzt noch ne kleine tricky Frage. Wart Ihr jemals Spiele-/Coputersüchtig und wenn ja, wie habt Ihr es geschafft wieder davon los zu kommen?

Lg

Angelike
[[An-ge-like]]


----------



## leckaeis (16. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass diese "Mists of Pandaria"-Sache nur eine Art Präventivmaßnahme oder Irreführung ist? 
Vielleicht zieht Blizzard ja einfach nur Konsequenzen aus der Vergangenheit. ( z.B. den Goblin- und Worgen-Masken für das Schlotternachtsevent. )

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Markensicherung, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie realistisch das klingt. Ich persönlich hoffe es sehr, da Warcraft wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat, als eine zu sehr gehypte Fan-Rasse.


----------



## Garulf (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebe buffies,
hab ehrlichgesagt noch keine frage, aber wollte nochmals ein DANKESCHöN aussprechen, da ihr mir gesellschaft mit eurem cast bei der arbeit macht. 

Liebe Grüße aus Italien

Elian


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (16. August 2011)

Huhu, Grüße an die lustige Runde im kleinen Computech Knast für Nachwuchs-Syncronsprecher.^^
Hör mir über iTunes laufend seit Folge 1 alle Casts an und ist immer wieder lustig wenn ihr rumblödelt (hab jede Folge noch auf der Pladde^^).
Wär doch ne nette Idee wenn ihr einmal im Monat einen Gast einladet um mitzudiskutieren, dabei denk ich da an wen von den Spielemachern aktueller MMORPGS, um ev ein paar interne Infos zu heraus zu kitzeln.
Ich denke z.B. das es sicher viele Leute interessiert etwas über den Alltag in einer Onlinespielschmiede zu erfahren und wie neue Inhalte entwickelt werden.

Zu WoW:
Ich meine das das System des Housing wohl deshalb nicht geht, da es sich bei WoW um eine statische Welt handelt, in der ansich keine Veränderungen statt finden.
Damit Housing und andere Sachen gehen, müsste WoW eine Sandboxfunktion bekommen um veränderliche Inhalte zu erlauben.
Die Häuser wären dann eventuell wie es z.B. die Halle der Champions (SW Altstadt, nun offen) damals war, ein kleiner instanzierter Raum wie eine Raidini, nur ohne auslaufender ID.
Beuscher könnten dann in den Raum oder das Haus wenn die Berechtigten die in einer Gruppe mitnehmen (denke mal wenn dann ist nur eine Gildenhalle möglich, da sonst die menge zu groß wird. Erfolge könnten da als Plaketten an der wand hängen und das anbringen des Gildenlogo wär ein Banner mit der Funktion eines Gildenwappenrock).
Was meint ihr, würde es möglich sein den Spielcode von WoW irgendwann so umzubauen, das eine solche Sandboxoption möglich wär und wenn nicht, warum und warum hat WoW eigendlich keine Rundungen (Stichwort, sechseckige Tonnen), immerhin gibts das ja schon seit Beben 2 oder 3 glaub ich, das rundungen möglich sind?

Ich finde, obwohl ich noch nicht raide (das letzte mal 1 Jahr in MC als Heildudu, noch komplett ohne Baum, dafür aber mit Gießkanne für die T1 Schultern und dannach mit holypala in Kara^^), das die Endcontents viel zu schnell durch sind.
Den aktuellen Content hauen die Pro-Gilden weg wie Kölner ihr Bierchen und dann haben die nix mehr zu tun.
Die Contents sollten wieder am Anfang, sagen wir für 1-3 Monate so schwer sein das die Topgilden was zu tun bekommen, bevor die Inis dann für die schlechteren Gruppen runtergestuft werden, das würd wieder Spannung geben welche Gilde denn nun den Worldfirst schafft.
Was meint ihr dazu und geben die Betaserver den Raidgilden nicht etwas unfaire Vorteile gegenüber denen die nicht auf dem Betaserver üben wollen oder können?
Würd es nicht eine Idee sein das man die Bosse auf dem PTR nicht mit allen Fähigkeiten auf die Tester los lässt sondern ein paar Sachen geheim hält?
Die Tests könnten ja trotzdem komplett gemacht werden, z.B. indem die US-Server eine Hälfte der Fähigkeiten testet und die EU-server die anderen, auf die Art wurd das ja schon mit Früheren Raids gemacht, indem man die Bosse auf US und EU Server aufgeteilt hatte.

Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn auch WoW irgendwann ein real Aiktionshaus bekäme (vorteil: Goldfarmer werden arbeitslos^^)?

Am Ende noch eine Empfehlung von mir.
Zum einen der Podcast "Die Supermerkel" vom Radiosender Njoy (gibts kostenlos bei iTunes) und die TV-Serie "Heroes", wo normale Leute merken, das sie besondere Fähigkeiten haben.


----------



## PureLoci (16. August 2011)

Meint ihr nicht das "Mists of Pandaria" eher eine Art neuer Irreführung seitens Blizzard ist? Ich meine Pandaren waren in WoW nie wirklich ein Thema, eher ein Spassthema. Irgendwie liegt da der Verdacht nahe, dass Blizzard dort absichtlich ein Gerücht streut. Weil sind wir mal ehrlich: ein Pandaren-Addon? So kindlich ist WoW dann wohl auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (16. August 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass diese "Mists of Pandaria"-Sache nur eine Art Präventivmaßnahme oder Irreführung ist?
> Vielleicht zieht Blizzard ja einfach nur Konsequenzen aus der Vergangenheit. ( z.B. den Goblin- und Worgen-Masken für das Schlotternachtsevent. )
> 
> Ich habe keine Ahnung von Markensicherung, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie realistisch das klingt. Ich persönlich hoffe es sehr, da Warcraft wesentlich mehr zu bieten hat, als eine zu sehr gehypte Fan-Rasse.



Die Spieler haben seit Classic die Worgen als Rasse haben wollen und bekommen (wenn ich auch seltsam finde das ein Werwolf keine Rute hat und immer dieses "Pissed off"-Geicht hat, da sagen die Alphaversionen besser aus und vor allem hatten die da richtige Frisuren, die aktuellen kommen eher nach den Tauren, wo die Basis immer die selbe ist und man nur Details ändert).
Kann also sein das mit der 4, oder 5. erweiterung die Pandaren als Rasse kommen und sei es nur als NPC-Fraktion (als Spielchar eher weniger, ich kenn die nicht wirklich richtig, aber ich bezweifle das sich die Pandaren einfach so eben einer Fraktion zuordnen lassen, die sind eher neutral und wenn doch, welche rasse wär in irgendeiner weise ein vergleichbares Gegenstück für die andere Fraktion?
Darum denke ich, wennPandaren irgendwann kommen dann als Fraktion wie die Walross-Fraktion aus WotLK.


----------



## Jeypeas (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

erstmal ein riesiges Lob an euch für die tolle Arbeit. Ich warte immer gespannt auf den nächsten buffed-Cast. Weiter so!:-)

Hier meine Fragen,

1. Glaubt ihr das Torchlight 2 einen ernsthaften Konkurrenten für Diablo 3 darstellen wird oder spielen diese zwei Spiele in unterschiedlichen Ligen?

2. Jetzt mal generell zu Blizzard: Blizzard hat ja doch ziehmlich viel Misslaune mit dem Battlenet-Zwang und dem Echtgeld-AH in Diablo 3 bei der Community erregt. Glaubt ihr das Blizzard bei seinem in Entwicklung stehenden MMO Titan und bei künftigen Spielen mehr auf die Wünsche der Community eingehen wird oder die Communtiy in irgendeiner Weise in den Entwicklungsprozess einbeziehen wird?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.:-)

Gruß, Jeypeas


----------

